# Could use some prayers for my little girl....



## beaupower32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I was debating if I wanted to post this, and decided that I should. You all on here are great people, and I consider you all friends. This past weekend my little girl (LexiAnn Dakota Bower) became ill. She started running a 103 temp through sunday night and all day monday. Tuesday wasnt looking any better at the temp was still the same, and she got to where she wouldnt drink or eat anything. Wednesday saw us back at the doctors still with her not drinking or eating anything. They tried to give her a IV, but the nurse couldnt put it in the vein. She tried for 5 mintues just digging around but couldnt find the vein. She pulled the needle out, and wanted to do it again. Me and the Wify stopped her, and said that she was fine. So last night, she didnt eat anything, but we were forced to give her fluids with a syringe every 15 minutes. I woke up at 4 this morning, and got her to drink a whole glass of juice. She seems to be doing a little bit better, and another trip to the clinic they said she most likey had the flu. They took a X-Ray of her stomach, and alot of her pain is comming from gas. But we are walking a very thin line with dehydration, and we are still having to give her fluids with a syringe. We are not out of the woods yet, but hopefully we are on the right path. We go back tomorrow for a last update before the weekend, so hopefully she will be good and wont have to take her to the hospital.


I live here on Charleston AFB and all we have is a small clinic and no emergency room. So any emergency's we have to go off base to a actual hospital.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Beau, prayers are with you.


----------



## Erich (Oct 1, 2009)

covering you in prayer ..............


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's sad news BP
you and your wife hang in there - your girl will pull through


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2009)

Beaupower

my daughter had something sounding very similar a couple of years ago, suddenly became ill with cramps, headaches a temperature and needed to be given fluids through an I.V.
she spent two days in hospital and was let out late on christmas eve, she lost a lot of weight but recovered in a week or so !
never found out what it was !

my thoughts are with you mate and i hope your daughter makes as good a recovery as mine did.

best wishes mate

Karl


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 1, 2009)

Best wishes and happy thoughts


----------



## A4K (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope she gets well soon mate - she's in my prayers.


----------



## Torch (Oct 1, 2009)

Yup, hoping she's feeling better soon.....


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 1, 2009)

Ditto to all the previous ,


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 1, 2009)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery to her.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayer. There are no telling how many I have done in the past week. Its really hard to see her in so much pain. But I will keep yall up to date, probably after tomorrow's doc appointment.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe in your little girl, she'll pull through! My best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. It's good you got to her drink some.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 1, 2009)

My prayers are with you Beau. I'm sure your daughter will get better soon. Hang in there, man.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 1, 2009)

My thoughts are with your daughter. I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 1, 2009)

Your little girl is in my thoughts and prayers. She's gonna be OK.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2009)

Definitely in my prayers, bro. I was hospitalized three times as a kid for severe dehydration....not a fun experience. Keep those fluids coming, a syringe may not seem like much, but every little bit helps!


----------



## imalko (Oct 1, 2009)

Your daughter is in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing her speedy recovery.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn Beau, sorry to hear about ur cute little one.... She and ur family are in our thoughts Brother....

All our best my man...


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 1, 2009)

With a high temp like that kids can get dehydrated so quickly...my oldest had a short stay in the hospital when she was about 3 after a high fever and GI flu symptoms that dehydrated her.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep a watch on her skin and bathroom habits...when a little ones skin gets hot and is totally dry, or they stop urinating it means their system is woefully low on fluids and get to a doctor pretty quick.
Take care!
Derek


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Being a parent myself, it broke my heart to read your post, Beau. My thoughts are with you and your family now.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow Beau, hope your little girl will be ok. My hopes and prayers go to you and your family!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope she gets better real fast!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2009)

My prayers are with her and your family. I hope for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Thinking of you all and praying for your little girl Beau. My daughter suffered something similar when she was about 7 years old, and like rochie, we never found out what it was, but she pulled through ok. Keep the fluids going as often as possible, electrolytes if possible, a small amount of sugar and table salt in a glass of water will do just as well.
Keep us up dated mate.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Oct 1, 2009)

Prayers for the whole family, I hope she recovers well and soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2009)

That's gotta be pure hell on you. Best of prayers are with you and the family - esp the little one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2009)

Your family is in out prayers Beau. We wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that she's having such a hard time...

Got your family and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 1, 2009)

My best wishes Beau.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope LexiAnn's getting better Beau, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 2, 2009)

With the guys mate - your both in my thoughts


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Really sad to hear Beau. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for your family Beau, hope things improve quickly mate!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 2, 2009)

Last night was a pretty rough night. I got home from school and she was in severe pain. Couldnt figure out what was wrong. The Wify's dad called and recommend 7up for the stomach pains. I went to the store bought some, and mixed it 50/50 with water. That seemed to work and we finally got her down for a nights rest. I had called the on call nurse here for the base, and we talked for about 30 minutes on different things to do. Well, over night she actually did drink a full sippy cup, so that is the most fluids she has had at one time. This morning she woke up in a decent mood. Still very irritable. Got her to eat some oatmeal, and drink some more 7up/water to help with the stomach pain. She actually tried to stand up, but she is so weak, she looked like a baby giraffe trying to walk. We go to the doctor's here soon, so I will update a little later on how she is doing. 


P.S. Thanks for all the well wishes, my wife really appreciated them and she said thanks for all of your support.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2009)

things are looking up mate, hope the improvements continue


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2009)

Just catching up on threads, sorry to hear of little 'uns troubles.

Its tough when you're not able to relieve anything thats affecting your kids...until they're all grown up (and then you still worry !) they look to you to sort all their troubles out and when you cant, they have an uncanny knack of making you feel almost as miserable and sick with worry. Bless them !.

You tell her that this whole site is thinking of her and wishing there was something we could do to make her better quicker. 

Keep us posted and if theres anything we can do to help you guys, you know we're here.


----------



## Glider (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers sent. Sounds like she is getting better. I had similar problems in my early 20's, took a while before I got an appetite back, but it is a good sign that she is starting to eat and drink on her own, even though it's just a little for now.
Good luck.


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 2, 2009)

hope everything goes well with your daughter, my thoughts and prayers are with you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm really sorry...I hope that everybody gets a good nights sleep soon (free from worry).


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, just got back from the doctors. He said he is happy that she is drinking more fluids now. She actually had 2 wet diapers today already, more than she had in the past 3 days. So things are lookin on the up and up. Like I said before, still not out of the woods yet. We are still supposed to keep pumping fluids in her, any means necessary. Monday we go back again hopefully for a last checkup. She is at home eating some sandwich meat slices, so at least she is eating. Well, if anything else comes up, I will post. 


Again, thanks for all the well wishes. My wife says you all are a great bunch of people. She says thanks again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great news. Hope she's in full feeding frenzy mode by the weekend


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2009)

Kids are typically quite resilient, and tend to bounce back from things a lot faster that us adults. I'm havin similar probs with my daughter (9 months old), she's not holding her formula in at all. Got a doc appt this afternoon (wife is gonna take her in), so I know how ya feel. Liquids liquids liquids!!!!!! Keep that kiddo hydrated!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry I just found this thread Beau. You know LexiAnn is in my thoughts and prayers, as are your family. I hope ya'll have a great weekend and things continue to improve. Sounds like things are starting to look up.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm just catching up with the threads here, I sure hope your daughter gets well real soon.
My thoughts and prayers are with you all, it sounds really good that she's starting to eat and drink. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Got you and your wee girl covered my friend....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and your family, especially your daughter.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 2, 2009)

My best wishes to your little girl and your family beau.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2009)

So glad to hear LexiAnn is on the mend Beau.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news Beau, hope the improvement continues....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2009)

Just catching up on threads and want to send my prayers and best wishes for you Beau. Hoping it gets better!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

Great to hear Beau! I'm happy to hear!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope the weekend finds her feeling better and better, Beau! A prayer for your little girl...and her loving parents! 
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to hear things are improving nicely.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that she's on the mend Beau! Will keep her in out prayers and your little one also RA.


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello Beaupower,

just found this thread as I was in Italy since last Sunday and got back yesterday:
Sorry to hear about your daughter but I feel she´s getting better now. Keep my fingers crossed!
No easy for you and your wife...I have 2 little kids as well and can imagine your feelings...
How old is she? Mine is 23 months actually...


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Oct 3, 2009)

Hope she gets better and better!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 3, 2009)

My little girl is 23 months old born on 6 November, 2007.

Today was a pretty good day, she is still very irritable, but she is drinking alot and eating a little more. She for teh most part is doing pretty good, so not much to update on. Will update tomorrow on how she is doing.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 3, 2009)

Ah, irritable is good, it means she's still full of strength  


Kris


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just wait til she's a teenager, then you'll experience real irritability Glad to hear of her continued recovery.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update BP, and glad to hear she is filling a little better!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> My little girl is 23 months old born on 6 November, 2007.
> 
> Today was a pretty good day, she is still very irritable, but she is drinking alot and eating a little more. She for teh most part is doing pretty good, so not much to update on. Will update tomorrow on how she is doing.



Great news there Beau, glad to here she is on the mend. Nothing worse then a sick child in my option.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2009)

Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> My little girl is 23 months old born on 6 November, 2007.
> 
> Today was a pretty good day, she is still very irritable, but she is drinking alot and eating a little more. She for teh most part is doing pretty good, so not much to update on. Will update tomorrow on how she is doing.


Good to hear she is on the mend.
IMO, Nothing worse than a sick child, especially if its yours.
Thanks for the update. 


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Oct 5, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> My little girl is 23 months old born on 6 November, 2007.
> 
> Today was a pretty good day, she is still very irritable, but she is drinking alot and eating a little more. She for teh most part is doing pretty good, so not much to update on. Will update tomorrow on how she is doing.



Great, mine was born on Nov 11, 2007
That´s a good news she´s geting better!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

Good to hear she's doing better, BP!

Thanks for the update


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2009)

Great news BP, and thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, Sunday was a much better day. The morning time seemed about the same. We went out to the craft store and Toys R Us, and then it seemd she was doing alot better, yet tired. Well, after nap time, she was pretty much her old self. Me and the Wify were estatic. 

I dont know what she had, but it made it to where she couldnt even walk, either just from being week or what, who knows. She still walks around like she is drunk, but other than that she is in great spirits. I will call the doctor today to make sure he doesnt need to see her, but other than that I think she is doing really good.


I want to thank all of you for your kind support. Its not often you get that from people you have never met. Thats what makes this forum the greatest. All the people on here. Thank you again, My wife thanks you, and I know my little girl thanks you.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Great News Beau


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 5, 2009)

That is good news! If she is up and about, then she is on the mend. Losing a lot of fluids from a high fever and stomach flu (?) will make a little kid weak as a kitten for a little while afterwards. Of course if her balance is way off, it might be good to have the doc take a look in her ears to rule out a opportunistic infection there with inner ear problems.......Sorry; I shouldn't be spouting of unsolicited advice.  Too many years of being a parent and an RN make me too nosy sometimes. 

Glad to hear she is feeling better. And a birthday coming up too!
Derek


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, the doc looked everyday we were at the hospital and couldnt find anything wrong in her ears. 

In the meantime, here is her halloween costume. This is my wife's idea actually. She is a WW2 pilot. Now I know it isnt exact, but it will do lol. She has a helmet that my wife made, and will have goggles, but isnt pictured in this. The scarf my wife also made. We got the patches off the internet. You cant see them here, but she also has 1st Lt. bars on her sholders. They are actual bars from WW2 that my great grandfater wore while in the navy. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2009)

great news Beau, love the pics !


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so glad everything has turned out for the best. What a little angel!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great stuff mate! What a wee doll!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2009)

I have never read as many as 6 pages of a thread at a time here before.
I'm glad to know your pretty daughter gets fine.
Congratulations!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad she's on the mend Beau, she's lookin cute as ever....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2009)

That's just great news!! The bulldog is a nice touch to the first pic.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 5, 2009)

Great to hear that she is doing better, Beau. And what a cutie...Second cutest that I've seen today, but I'm a little biased....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little cutie! Glad things are gettin' better...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 6, 2009)

She's cute and so glad she's recovering


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree, she's a little cutie. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2009)

Glad to her she's doing better!


----------

